# Philmont Scout Ranch



## Paddle (Feb 3, 2010)

We are in the planning stages for Philmont. Anyone been lately? 

 We have started looking at tents and other equipment so, any tips from folks that have been lately would be appreciated. Anything from boots to stoves. 

 What worked for you and what didn't. Things you didn't take and should have and things you took and shouldn't have.  

 Also maybe you could share your worst thing about the trip and best thing about the trip.  

 Thanks


----------



## Hodaka (Feb 4, 2010)

We were 702-1 this past summer.

Give me a call.

706-975-5652.....I'm in Thomaston


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 4, 2010)

Not recently.  But I went about 18 years ago when I was a kid in scouts.  Probably in the top five of alltime trips I've ever been on.

I will tell you this though.  They tell you to be in shape before you go.  They are not lieing.  DO IT!  Do the practice camps prior to leaving.  Walk, Hike, Run....whatever you can to get in shape.

I was 15 and an pretty good shape.  I bought one of their famous belts and a belt buckle PRIOR to leaving on our 64 mile trip and when I got back, I had to cut new holes in the belt to get it to fit.  

I lost 15 pounds in 11 days and I didn't have it to lose.  I can't imagine what would happen now if I went at 34.  I know I'd prepare hardcore though.  It's not fun if you're not prepared.


----------



## Hodaka (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd just turned 49 and training was very important. I was in the gym regularly from 9/08 until departure.......and I should have done more! From April to our departure I was doing 1.5+ hrs a day over 6 days a week on a combo of the treadmill/steep, elipitical, and stairclimber. I lost a little over 20# before the trip. The two weeks prior to leaving I stoked the furnace trying to gain back some weight and gained maybe 3#.  I only lost 2# while in the backcountry.....but maybe two more inches off my waist. I really should have spent more time walking and wearing a loaded pack. 

Not trying to scare anyone off going.....it was an incredible trip that nothing can ever replace. I wouldn't take anything  for being with my son for the trip. It was my son's final scouting experience. He'd already completed all Eagle requirements. (His ceremony is next Sunday!) He is interested in applying for Ranger job out there for 2011......you have to be 18.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 6, 2010)

From someone that has logged a LOT of miles with weight on my back there is no better to train for it than walking and climing stairs with a pack on..  A lot of people will focus on thier legs but forget about thier abs. Your abs are what holds all that weight over your legs.  Building lung capaticity is improtant as well since you will spend a good bit of time over 5000ft.    

As far as what to do in training.  I would find a stairmaster and i am taling about one that actually has rotating stairs.  Make sure you do this with your pack on.. if you can not find a stair master hit the local stadium for a few hours.  work in some running and do abs every day.  Get a good pair of boots and make sure that you break them in before getting to crazy with it.. start small and work you way up.. A lot of people let thier mind tell them what they can do.. the human body is capible of way more than the average person thinks it will..  ten miles a day is not that hard at all.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 6, 2010)

Went about 13yrs ago and loved every minute of it.  Can't really say anything about preparation that hasn't already been said.

I can say it is a life changing experience.


Oh yeah..  bring a small fishing kit.  We spend many a nights eating fresh trout..waaaay better than the food they give you.


----------



## Hodaka (Feb 6, 2010)

*Philmont Food?*

trout.....waaaay better than the food they give you.

They gave y'all food? Oh I guess someone could call the "low-bidder" freeze dried meals "food". I couldn't take the stuff......thankfully some of our boys wouldn't eat all the lunch/breakfast stuff so I made do with what I could scrounge up from them after about 5 days along with my stash of Powerbars. They have these things called "ProBars"......the boys called them crowbars.....a crowbar would have tasted better!

I have not had ANY desire for beef jerky since getting back. Every boy learned to love tuna and crackers.....they didn't think much of it at first.

10 miles with 40#.......no problem. IMHO the trails are way easier than the AT.....you acclimate to the altitude pretty quick and you can slow down or take breaks......you got plenty of time to make your campsite schedule. Though the climb from Clark's Fork up to Shaffer's Peak and on to Tooth Ridge camp reminded me of some of the worst of the GA AT sections..... like over Tray Mtn., the last 4 miles from Hogpen Gap into Unicoi Gap, and the climb out of Unicoi Gap towards Tray Mtn.

You have to plan to have dinner at the St. James Hotel when you get back in to base camp.......never had a better steak or cold uh, uh, beverage in my life.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 8, 2010)

It was nearly 20 years ago.  I can still tell you almost every detail of the trip....including the "bear chant" they taught us.


Pemikan bar.....squeeze cheese....oh great bear.....hear our pleas!!!!!


----------



## safebuilder (Mar 8, 2010)

It was 34 years ago for me...loved every minute of it...my son is in cub scouts now and I look forward to when he can go and I hope to make it with him (even though I will be pushin 60).


----------



## Wood Smoke (Mar 24, 2010)

I was there in the summer of 1979 with good friends of which I still see several of them often now, and can remember pretty much what each day of the trip was like.  It was one of the highlights and certainly best experiences of my youth and I regret that I turned down a chance to go back the summer of '81.  Our crew was a co-ed Explorer post so having girls on the trail with us certainly got the attention of the other crews which were mostly all Scouts, but to their credit the girls did just as well as the boys.  Still have the belt and the buckle ...although now much too short to wear!   We rode a church bus from Marietta all the way there and back, and that alone was an adventure.  Some of the most beautiful scenary I've ever seen and will always remember.


----------



## rumcreek (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone remember a big fellow named "Bear" that worked at Philmont?


----------



## AU Bassman (Mar 25, 2010)

I had the honor of working at Philmont for one summer. This was two years after attending as a "camper".I will never forget the experiences I had as a visitor for a week,and the summer I spent as staff member.

 I am sure things have changed alot since the mid seventies when I was there. The scouting program has changed alot as well since then.

 If I could tell you one thing to bring that would be a good camera and plenty of film. You will see things and the absolute scenic beauty is really something to behold. The other thing would be to bring plenty of socks,and moleskin for blisters. 

  Don't know how many miles a day you plan on doing, but you really need to do some prep hikes with the gear you plan on using so that you at least know a little bit of what to expect. Your guides will shake down your equipment before you head out. 

 Lastly, DO NOT wear brand new boots to philmont. Your feet will be a mess after the first day or so. Break those boots in before you go, and break them in good. You want to be able to enjoy your trail, not worry about how bad your feet hurt. Get comfortable with your pack and it's weight. You will be toting it. No one will do it for you.

 Hope you have  a life changing experience in New Mexico. I know I did!

   Remember the scouting motto " BE PREPARED" Philmont will test the best!


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy (Mar 25, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> I had the honor of working at Philmont for one summer. This was two years after attending as a "camper".I will never forget the experiences I had as a visitor for a week,and the summer I spent as staff member.
> 
> I am sure things have changed alot since the mid seventies when I was there. The scouting program has changed alot as well since then.
> 
> ...



I could not say it any better than the Bassman.  "Be prepared" will carry you through life more comfortable than most.   I can go back to the sixties when canvas and leather was about it.  The equipment available today would have been a luxury back in the sixties, but regardless of the technology, it is still a life changing experience.  Thank God for the challenge, and may it forever continue.


----------



## Bart Sims (May 25, 2010)

I went to Philmont 36 years ago and it was one of the best experiences of my life. I still get my old map out and retrace the route and wish I were 15 and a scout again. Good well broken in boots, thin cotton socks under wool kept my feet in great shape the entire trip. I still have most of my gear from that trip with the exception of my boots.


----------



## jlbags (May 25, 2010)

This post has brought many great memories of my trip to Philmont as well.  Glad to see many of you share that same experience.  Still have the walking stick I carried on that trip in my office.  
Good advice.  Break in those boots and have a good time.


----------



## sparkyflint (May 27, 2010)

Philmont was one of the toughest but most memorable events of my life.   I'm eternally grateful to the great leaders who put up with me as a punk kid back then.  

I too can mentally picture almost every day of the trip.   

Like has been said before-conditioning key, both mental and physical.


----------

